# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Is it true that dreams when you kill someone mean

## defygravity

you need some physcological help?

I once i had a dream where i killed someone, a very disturbing killing i might add [ i cut his head off]. However I was only doing it out of defense for myself and  a family member.

what do you think? I told someone about this dream and they told me I needed help.

----------


## Silvanus350

My psychology teacher's wife dreams of killing people.  I don't think she was insane, and I don't put much stock by the Freud & Jung ideologies.

All things considered, I wouldn't worry too much.

----------


## dodobird

> you need some physcological help?
> 
> I once i had a dream where i killed someone, a very disturbing killing i might add [ i cut his head off]. However I was only doing it out of defense for myself and  a family member.
> 
> what do you think? I told someone about this dream and they told me I needed help.



I don't think so. 
It's normal to have dreams like that. This could be a manifestation of some fear or worry you have, which is a normal thing if it doesn't disturbs your life too much, or it could also be a completely random thing. I would guess that the person who told you "you need help" said it jokingly as a way of making fun of you a little.

----------


## Noir

I once dreamt of murdering someone. I hadn't a clue who it was, or how I did it - I just remember being immersed in the horrible scenario after the fact. I remember feeling such a sense of dread and guilt it was absolutely unreal. I was pacing around a suburban neighborhood, occasionally people approached me and asked me where said victim has been. I had to lie to save myself, but I had so purely wanted to tell someone about what had happened, but I couldn't, and I didn't. 

This dream happened over a year ago and its stuck with me to this day, its unique mood still  strangely and disturbingly memorable. I'm still mentally stable and haven't actually killed anyone since, awake or asleep, so I wouldn't really worry. If your mass murdering huge crowds of little children in your sleep every night, then you can, rightfully so, be concerned with your well being, but I doubt that's the case.

----------


## h0merg0mez

I killed some dude in a medieval world. It was strange...I betrayed him or something, and killed him in self-defense from his blind rage. I remember him trying desperately to kick me or hurt me in some way, but he was just on the ground, dying. I have no idea why, but I felt a sense of confidence and pride in myself when I woke up. That was just like a week ago. I've had many dreams about MYSELF dying, but this was the first I remember where I killed someone.

 I know I don't need "help" or anything about murderous thoughts...even though I felt amazing after killing a DC...quite frankly, I have too much respect for human life to think about HURTING someone, let alone taking their life.

----------


## BeSomebody

> you need some physcological help?
> 
> I once i had a dream where i killed someone, a very disturbing killing i might add [ i cut his head off]. However I was only doing it out of defense for myself and  a family member.
> 
> what do you think? I told someone about this dream and they told me I needed help.



 I wouldn't say so.

----------


## Neko

> I wouldn't say so.



I agree. It's just a dream after all.

----------


## Sandform

Like many people have said throughout time, we all have good and evil impulses, its which impulses we choose to react upon that matter.  A dream should be thought of as just thought.  Just like i'm sure you've daydreamed about hitting people...and didn't act out on them, as long as you don't follow out on your dreams, then you are ok I would say. =)


Dream = thought = not real, so don't worry.

----------


## Dream Thief

I regularly have dreams where I kill people, often in very unpleasant ways. 

It's odd because once I started studying lucid dreaming over fifteen years ago, I have not had _what I would call_ a bad dream or nightmare since. While people I know have the usual bad dreams - trying to run from something but being unable to get anywhere, etc. - I have gone from being chased or hunted, to being the predator. I am the one hunting and killing people. I've dreamed that I am actually helping the police find a killer, all the while knowing that I'm the one they are looking for and trying to find new places to hide the bodies. I've had dreams where I've spent the whole time trying to get rid of garbage bags of bones or body parts. 

I remember one particular dream that I had recently where I had heard about a serial killer being investigated and thought "At least I'm not like that, but I'd better get rid of the bones in Grandma's basement." As I was removing the body, I remembered where I had hidden another one, then another one. Bones, dismembered body parts, a complete skeleton in one case. Then it hit me when I was finally starting to have trouble finding new places to dispose of the bodies..."wow, I guess I _am_ a serial killer."

These sound like they would be horrifying dreams for most people, but not to me, because _I was the hunter_. Nothing frightens me, nothing presents a danger to me in my dreams anymore. The only disturbing thing to me is that I am not disturbed by these dreams. :Confused: 

But a few years ago, I had a series of very violent bloody dreams - way more so than usual. Rarely have my dreams been bloody, but now suddenly they'd become bloodbaths.
I discussed them with my psychiatrist and she said I had some unresolved anger issues. At the time, I thought, "duh! and I'm paying her how much to tell me this?" 

Then something major happened...after my grandfather died, my alcoholic father finally pushed me over the edge. I had for many years held out hope for him, that he'd finally see the light and straighten out his life; I was literally the last person in my family who still held out any hope for him. But with this one final incident, the one that broke the proverbial camel's back, I could no longer deal with his selfish behaviour, couldn't bring myself to continue to excuse his actions. I ran out of forgiveness. 

I confronted him...it was almost surreal. I never in my life imagined that I'd have to lecture my own father and speak to him as if he were a recalcitrant, out of control teenager...but I did. I got in his face, and told him it was time for him to grow up, to step up to the plate and be a man. His mom and dad (my grandfather who had recently passed away) had already raised their kids, they had played a very big part in raising me and my younger sister, and now when they should be able to rest and enjoy their grandkids, their retirement, their golden years, they were still taking care of my dad! I was furious.

I said nothing that wasn't true, nothing that I regret and nothing that probably should have been said years ago. He sat and sniveled and agreed with me until I finally hit a nerve, I guess (I wish I knew which one, so I could keep poking it!), and he told me that he didn't give a f*** about me or what I thought and told me to leave. I said, "fine, but if I walk out that door now, you will no longer be allowed to be part of my life or that of my kids." He let me walk out that door. 

As I drove home, I felt like a huge weight had been lifted from my shoulders. He is persona non grata in my life -- boy, was Christmas awkward that year  :Eek: 

But the point of this rather long story is that after I finally confronted him...my extremely bloody dreams just stopped. I guess my unresolved anger (I think _rage_ was a more apt term), was finally resolved. I still have my predatory dreams, but the carnage has stopped. 

My psychiatrist thinks it is interesting that I haven't had a nightmare, IMO, in years, but doesn't seem concerned by my predatory dreams. So as long as I don't start feeling any weird urges in real life, I guess I don't have anything to complain about.:p  I mean, no nightmares, no waking up shaking in a cold sweat, afraid to go back to sleep...for fifteen years or so? As far as I'm concerned, this is a very cool thing. 

 :Confused:  However, though I feel like I've come close, I still have not achieved lucidity.


FYI, I read and watch a lot of horror and crime novels, movies and tv shows. And I've always been fascinated with psychology, particularly criminal psychology. I've always had an affinity for books written by FBI profilers, and tv programs about forensics, investigating crimes, even "psychics" who work with investigators.

Sweet dreams, everyone.

Tina

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Zomb ^ At that post O_O; I can't bring myself to read that.

I don't think it means anything most of the times I have killed it was out of self defense.

----------


## Loner

I've never killed a human, but I have killed some small annoying animals in dreams. Usually they start out as cute pets, but then get sick, or I forget to feed them for a few days, or they go rabid, and I do them in to get rid of them. Then I feel tremendous guilt for what I did, and the the little bastards become zombie pets that haunt me. I'm guessing this is some subconscious guilt I feel from a pet iguana I had to shoot in the head with a pellet gun because it tried to bite me, but bit itself instead, and got infected and sick and I buried in the backyard. Hey, I didn't like doing it!

----------


## Sandform

> I've never killed a human, but I have killed some small annoying animals in dreams. Usually they start out as cute pets, but then get sick, or I forget to feed them for a few days, or they go rabid, and I do them in to get rid of them. Then I feel tremendous guilt for what I did, and the the little bastards become zombie pets that haunt me. I'm guessing this is some subconscious guilt I feel from a pet iguana I had to shoot in the head with a pellet gun because it tried to bite me, but bit itself instead, and got infected and sick and I buried in the backyard. Hey, I didn't like doing it!



Is it ok if I LOL at this story?  I feel bad for the iguana though...I kindof want to laugh and cry at the same time.

----------


## Alex D

really wouldn't worry if you're dreaming of killing people. Dreams are often just random events. For example, I once had a dream that I was married to a bus, I somehow doubt that means anything in relation to real life, nor would killing someone in a dream.

----------


## Sugarglider11

ok if someone says you need help, they probably need help if they thought is was that bad.  dreams are normaly unreaslistic and, as I just learned from lucid seeker, you may have a high stess level, or you expect to dream of killing people.

----------


## Sandform

Yeah, sometimes you do things you don't want to do 'because' you don't want to lol...

----------


## Dream Thief

> I regularly have dreams where I kill people, often in very unpleasant ways. 
> 
> It's odd because once I started studying lucid dreaming over fifteen years ago, I have not had _what I would call_ a bad dream or nightmare since. While people I know have the usual bad dreams - trying to run from something but being unable to get anywhere, etc. - I have gone from being chased or hunted, to being the predator.




Since the time I made the above, admittedly disturbing, post, I've thought about this subject a lot, and discussed it with numerous people. I've come to the conclusion that the reason I take on the role of hunter or predator in my dreams is because of how helpless I feel sometimes in real life...those times that everyone, or most people anyway, feels at one time or another in their lives, of being helpless, hopeless, out of control. Relationship or family issues, career/job issues, financial problems ... bottled up anger, frustration, impotence, lack of choices or options, uncertainty, etc. 

It's funny because in reality I am a problem solver, a peace keeper, often the voice of reason. I'm a 'live and let live' kind of person; a 'what goes around, comes around' kind of person. I believe in the powers of Karma and the Law of Attraction. At least, consciously I do, but I guess my subconscious mind has other ideas occasionally.  ::lol::  

But, seriously, I don't mind my dreams of blood and destruction...after all, being the hunter is far more preferable than being the hunted. No nightmares,  interesting dreams to put in my dream journal, and, most importantly, I don't entertain violent fantasies when I'm awake so I don't worry about my sanity or lack thereof.

----------


## yuriythebest

> I don't entertain violent fantasies when I'm awake so I don't worry about my sanity or lack thereof.



cool, lucky you **hides head in fridge**

----------


## torin_93

Just recently I had a lucid dream about killing people but only out of self defence!

----------


## Liberty

If so then, wow do I need help.
I don't believe in physical violence but in my dreams I do a lot of killing, normally monsters though. There have only been a few dreams where I killed another person in self defense.

----------


## juroara

killing someone in a dream doesn't mean, you're going to physically hurt someone or that you are crazy


but....

you have to keep in mind the dream is created by you. why did you create someone who threatened you? what is it that you feel threatened by? what is it that you fear? what dreams can reveal, is that sometimes those bad guys you keep blowing up - or aspects of yourself you are having trouble accepting. or a bad memory.

sometimes you should talk to them before killing them, find out what they represent. why your mind created them. and you can find answers to current problems in your life

or so they say

----------

